# Qview, Hawaii style stuffed/rolled chicken



## mauismokemeats (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought I'd post this here as this could be some what of a fattie






*Qview, Hawaii style stuffed/rolled chicken* 
OK, Here's a spin of one of Hawaii's local favorite called chicken lau lau, basically is chicken wrapped with taro leaves and ti leaves and steamed or cooked in the ground imu witch is a slow smoke steam cooking. I decided to do a nice rollade "Fattie" where I deboned a whole chicken, seasoned and stuffed it with cooked taro leave and added a Hawaii favaorite sausage, Portugese sausage. This turned out amazingly tender and very good and any Islander would love it. You can use any greens that you like and add any sausage you like to give it you touch on this rolled "Fattie"

Here we go:

Here's the ingredients, taro leaves, onion, garlic, whole chicken and linguisa sausage.






Cooked up the taro leaves with some garlic, sliced onion, cooked till it melted down and added some white wine and covered with chicken broth and cooked till tender about 2 hours.













Got a whole chicken, deboned it







Pounded the chicken a little flat as much as I could



I saved some of the juices from the cooked greens, add some corn starch to tighten it a bit and then added some bread crumbs to give it some stuffable texture.



I spread out the greens, then set the sausage on the greens





I then rolled it up, but ran into a snag trying to roll the bacon around, it was to large and flimsy to handle so I ended up cutting it in half and managed to roll 2 rolls with the bacon, then wrapped in plastic to roll it tight.





In the smoker set at 225



2 hours and 15 minutes, It was done at 170 internal temp



Dinner was ready, the stuffed chicken roll was great, lot's of flavor and juicy. Add your favorite greens and sausage and try it out. The bacon rolling was a little tricky but with a little patience it was ok. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes you are in the right place with this thread it is still an awesome job there Mauismokemeats.


----------



## ribsaretasty (Sep 9, 2009)

An awesome job indeed!!


----------



## jarhead1963 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mouth watering! I had a similar idea that I am going to experiment with, a sort of smoked chicken cordon bleu....great minds think alike LOL. I think though I may have to give your recipe a try also. I was stationed in Hawaii from 1985-1991 MCAS Kaneohe, my two oldest children were born there....great food there. Thanks for the qview.


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 9, 2009)

Maui,

Great Job doing a variation on an island favorite.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great Q-views too.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 9, 2009)

That looks delicious!  What does the taro leaf taste like?  What is the closest substitute to it in taste?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks as if it was a lot of work... but it also looks like it was well worth the time. Congrats on a great smoke and Q, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

What Rich Said, Looks like a lot of work but looks Great...


----------



## mauismokemeats (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, stuffed chicken cordon bleu would be great, I did a beef roll with marinated mushrooms, marinated roasted red bell peppers, roasted tomatoes and asparagus with mozzarella cheese, man that was an explosion of flavors when you ate that, check out my beef roll, I'll do that over and over it was so good, only next time I'll use a better cut of beef, I used chuck but still was gooood..



Old poi dog ,Maui

Great Job doing a variation on an island favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great Q-views too. 

Right on, my next one will be a beef luau roll with some batta fish (black cod).


irishteabearThat looks delicious! What does the taro leaf taste like? What is the closest substitute to it in taste? 

You can use spinach, In Hawaii we refer to the taro leaf as Hawaiian spinach. Spinach will do great here, maybe collard greens would work as well.

richoso1It looks as if it was a lot of work... but it also looks like it was well worth the time. Congrats on a great smoke and Q, and thanks for sharing.

Prepping the leaves took time on it's own to cook, you could do that the day before. deboning the bird was easy just take your time but the trick is to cut the chicken in 1/2 and make 2 rolls, I tried to roll the whole bird onto the bacon and had to cut it to get it done.


----------



## billbo (Sep 11, 2009)

A masterpiece! That looks so good!


----------

